# Kodak Retinette IA



## Miaow

Hi All,

My boyfriend picked up a Kodak Retinette IA at a junk shop today and was just wondering if it's worth anything as a collectors item.
Unsure on if it works ok though and the viewfinder lens? bit is loose but apart from that it looks in really good condition.

ETA just found out the shutter doesnt appear to be working (friend looked at it)

Looking up on the net about it it seems to be a Typ 035 by the serial number etc

It's got a Schneider-Kreuznesh Reomar f3.5/50mm lens and has PRONTO on it.

Some info i found on it that seems to be correct with its details...



> Typ 035 (late-PRONTO)
> 
> * Production time: October 1959 to February 1961
> * Produced: Serial number ranges: 126677 to 130479, 136165 to 255166
> * Lens: Schneider-Kreuznach Reomar f:3.5/50mm
> * Shutter: Pronto
> http://www.camerapedia.org/wiki/Kodak_Retinette_IA#Typ_035_.28late-PRONTO.29




So if any one knows what its worth be great thanks.


----------



## Mitica100

In good working condition and in great cosmetical shape it should bring you about $50 to $75.


----------



## Miaow

Thanks for the info 

Actually we have got the shutter working now - must have been a little stuck/stiff cause after playing with the camera a while it's now appearing to open/shut correctly.


----------



## compur

Try using it.  It could be the start of a beautiful friendship.


----------



## gsga

great cam. used to have the same one. clean it up and use it! it has a wonderful german lens and is built like a tank. a good little daily shooter. that's where the value is... not getting 50 bux on ebay.

i wish i still had mine.


----------



## schuylercat

I have one - I picked it up on eBay without knowing a lot about it.  Came with case (slight damage and wear).  Camera is flawless - I ran a roll of film through it and it seemed perfect.

It was $15-$18, with shipping, about 4 years ago.


----------



## Miaow

Thanks for the replies

Yeah when the shutter started working i was thinking of getting some film to try it in but about an hour later the shutter died again - Thinking of getting someone to look at it as it does look interesting to try and use


----------



## gsga

Miaow said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> Yeah when the shutter started working i was thinking of getting some film to try it in but about an hour later the shutter died again - Thinking of getting someone to look at it as it does look interesting to try and use


 
hmm its prob just got some dirt/grime in it. if the lens is clear, i'd fix it. but don't dump alot of money into it... i had an old graflex 35mm that took beautiful pics, but the mirror fell out. so i fixed it myself... found a site that some guy had a step by step for taking it apart. just google yr cam and repair and cleaning. maybe there will be some info on how to crack it open. i never had any probs with mine, so... sorry i can't help you there.


----------



## Mitica100

Miaow said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> Yeah when the shutter started working i was thinking of getting some film to try it in but about an hour later the shutter died again - Thinking of getting someone to look at it as it does look interesting to try and use


 
Does the shutter work at all, even if it's very slow opening and closing? The Retina shutters are pretty difficult to take off and clean. One thing you might want to try is taking the front and rear lens cells off, if you can, and squeeze some compressed air through any little opening in the shutter except the lens opening (front and back). That might make it come back to life. Also, try to activate the shutter at the highest shutter speed (i.e. 1/300 or 1/500) about 50-100 times. That might also make it come back to life. Whatever you do, don't add any oil to the shutter, that will make it worse. These shutters were designed to work without oil and lubrication. If there is already some oil in the shutter you might want to put a few drops of Naphta, with a toothpick or a straightened paper clip dipped in, then blow some compressed air through all the small openings of the shutter.

Good luck.


----------



## compur

Retinettes abound on eBay.  Many sell for $10-$20.  Get a good working one from a seller who specializes in cameras and has a good selling record.


----------



## Miaow

Mitica100 said:


> Does the shutter work at all, even if it's very slow opening and closing? The Retina shutters are pretty difficult to take off and clean. One thing you might want to try is taking the front and rear lens cells off, if you can, and squeeze some compressed air through any little opening in the shutter except the lens opening (front and back). That might make it come back to life. Also, try to activate the shutter at the highest shutter speed (i.e. 1/300 or 1/500) about 50-100 times. That might also make it come back to life. Whatever you do, don't add any oil to the shutter, that will make it worse. These shutters were designed to work without oil and lubrication. If there is already some oil in the shutter you might want to put a few drops of Naphta, with a toothpick or a straightened paper clip dipped in, then blow some compressed air through all the small openings of the shutter.
> 
> Good luck.



Well it orignally started openingand then not closing till did the film wind on - then as i said it started working ok and was obviously opening and closing normally - then it just stopped again and so far it hasnt decided to allow it to open again.  Will give the suggestions a try an see if can get it to work properly again


----------

